# Use with both wheels locked or one freewheeling?



## Dickbelle (Sep 21, 2016)

This may seem like a dumb question, but since I don't have and can't find an operator manual, here goes. On the JD TRS24, and I'm sure many other models, there is the option of having both wheels locked to the axle, or to have one freewheeling. The second option certainly makes it easy to move the machine around in the garage, but is it used for actual snow blowing, such as in a light snow or if traction isn't bad, or do both wheels need to be locked to the axle?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i personally wouldnt consider trying to blow snow with only one wheel driving the machine. i would rather manhandle it to turn it around , than fight it to keep it going straight, or have to push it to keep going forward. jmo


----------



## Dickbelle (Sep 21, 2016)

Makes total sense. I guess I will "learn by doing". Thanks!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

You'll want both wheels locked. It's nothing to spin these machines around on a slick surface.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On the ones that have that option I keep both locked most of the time. It's never been that hard for me to swing it around. That said as I'm getting older I do notice the easier turning effort a big machine with a differential has.
When not blowing snow I'd unlock one as it's much easier to move one around on a dry surface with one unlocked.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

My best answer would be "it depends on the circumstances".

I have a machine with the same feature, and 90% of the time when I'm actually removing snow, I keep the wheels locked. As others have said it helps traction a lot, and helps keep the machine going straight... assuming that's what you want.

Sometimes when removing snow in a tight area where a lot of maneuvering is required I'll unlock the wheels and I definitely unlock it when I'm moving the machine in or out of the garage.


----------



## Dickbelle (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks, guys for the insight. All that's left now is to wait for the snow!


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Lock both of em up. 'Tis much better..............


----------

